# ! Pokemon Fursuit commissions? [URGENT]



## T00nlink (Apr 13, 2014)

*Hello. I just joined today for the sole purpose of this, because for right now this looks like the best place for my urgent need. 
*
I am looking for someone who is experienced with making fur/ball suits and can make something like this:










It's always been a dream for me to be an actual Jigglypuff xD (in cosplay), but I have no idea how to nor do I have the skill/experience or tools to make this. 
My upcoming convention will be In July, so you'd have 2 or so months to make this if that's okay. 

Please and thank you soo much!! We can discuss details and payment stuff by email for whoever is interested!


----------



## shagpoke (Apr 13, 2014)

I worked in prop/mascot costuming for film/tv for a few years and I've made a number of costumes like this. They aren't cheap though, what kind of budget do you have? Also, I rarely check the forums, so email me at shagpokestudios@gmail.com with your budget if you're interested.


----------

